# Spit up and green poop?



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Ok so I have many questions....
I have read that spit up is normal just as long as a baby is gaining weight. My son spits up alot....I mean alot. I have been told be my dr and lc that this is perfectly normal. Gavin is gaining at a very healthy rate. So, what is bothering me? It's the amount of throw up...sometimes it seems like he's spitting up everything I had previously fed him. Also, I had read in a post on this forum that the throw up should never be curdled looking but sometimes it is?! So, I'm just concerned that maybe his little tummy is upset and it's caused by something i'm eating?
Also, I have been told by two dr (one nationally known lactation specialist) and lc that it is normal to have varying shades of poop. I know many say that green poo signals an issue with hindmilk/foremilk. My son is 3 months now so I have read that it's pretty commen for babies his age to get a "drool stool", a mucasy kinda greenish poo. What concerns me is the combo of throwing up/greenish poo?? Could he be having digestive problems.....or am I overthinking this?
So basically to some it up...
1. How much spit up is ok and what consistancy?
2. Can baby poo be varying shades without problems digesting?
TIA


----------



## nikihodges (Jul 29, 2006)

does he act like his belly hurts?
my 4 mo has just began spitting up and it sometimes looks curddled


----------



## quirkylayne (Sep 15, 2005)

Poop:

http://www.drjaygordon.com/developme...ricks/poop.asp

Spit up:

http://www.kellymom.com/babyconcerns/reflux.html

I don't know who posted that it should never looked curdled, I think that is off.


----------



## GatorNNP (May 17, 2004)

spitting up a lot can be normal physiologic reflux from a not very strong cardiac sphincter. Green poop and spit up can be from an oversupply of milk and baby getting more foremilk feeds and less hindmilk feeds. Check out the kellymom website. My son had a lot of the greeny poos. When I had my daughter I stuck to nursing only one side for about 3 hrs at a time and I would only switch to offering both sides when she got to be several months.

If the spitting up causes the baby to loose weight, then it is a problem enough to do something for, otherwise it is a laundry and carpet problem. You can feed less more often and carry baby upright all the time to minimize the spitting up and burp your baby before all feedings to help prevent wet burps.


----------



## katt (Nov 29, 2001)

I have a very similar issue. Babe is 20 weeks now and this has been going on for a LONG time. However, he is not in any pain nor is he loosing weight. His poo is rarely green (I make sure he nurses on one side for a long time, I don't usually switch during a session) but, sometimes it is for no reason i can see.

I've done my best to cut out dairy, peanuts, and soy. Sometimes he'll go all day without vomiting (and yes, it is curdled and smells) and then vomit in the evening for a few hours. I've kinda kept a food journal. My next step is to start with nothing and build from there. Chicken and Rice and Green Beans for a few days, don't forget the water, and then slowly add things and see what sets him off.

I'll be taking notes!


----------



## Bookworm? (Aug 16, 2006)

Sounds like oversupply/over active letdoen to me. I had the same thing with my son. Look at kellymom.com , the section about oversupply. It gives good tips. Staying on the same side for 2-3 hours is what helped us the most. Sorry nak or I'd relate more.


----------



## goodygumdrops (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses....I guess it seems like it's a pretty normal thing...I went to Dr Gordons webpage and I'm more comfortable now that his poo is fine. As for the spit up....jeez, I can't wait for that to end but at least I know it's not his poor tummy hurting.
Thanks again..








oh, about the oversupply issue...I'm wondering...I am also having an issue with plugged ducts..which can also be an oversupply issue I think. I'm thinking what triggering my problem is my mobywrap. I love to carry him when I'm out running errands and sometimes we go for long walks in it...but I notice that I tend to have a stronger let down feeling when I've it on?. Does anyone else have this issue?
TIA


----------

